# Ics Embedded Google Search



## fixgalaxys (Aug 2, 2011)

Having flashed JT's alpha I was really impressed by the new UI but was kind of bummed about the embedded search bar that google forced upon us...I never really used the search widget.
But then when I pressed it I was even more disappointed:







Same old google search
Now it's obviously silly to ask for feature requests before we even have a fully functional ICS rom but I figure I'd throw this out there while it was fresh in my mind (and I had some time to kill). This is what I wish the embedded search looked like:








Eh???


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm with you there. That would be much improved. I really think the search button is pretty much useless to me at the moment anyways.


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

idk why it leads to the fugly old google search... kinda sad really. everything else is so pretty... ha.


----------

